# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Υπο προγραμματισμο thanos8 (#16898), Πολυγωνο

## tzortzisd

Ανεβαινουν οι φωτο και σιγα σιγα προχωραμε σε εξοπλισμο. 2 ΒΒ για αρχη και 1 ομνι.
Αναζητουμε ενδιαφέρον απο καποιον απο εσας για ΒΒ λινκ.
το node του κομβου
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=16898

ΑΝεβασα και φωτογραφίες και την πανοραμική.
Η κοντινή κεραία είναι ο ιστός που θα μπουν για αρχή ότι είναι να μπει.

----------


## JB172

Kοντά σου είναι ο noolis http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13906
Δες τις φωτό του στο wind. Ισως βλέπεστε.

Επίσης κοντά σου είναι και ο nikiforos http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12633
και ο mixalisfer http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13996

----------


## fengi1

Διπλα στον Χαρη ; #14734.
Αν μενεις χρονια εκει ισως τον ξερεις.

----------


## MAuVE

Που είναι οι φωτογραφίες;

----------


## tzortzisd

ανεβηκαν οι φωτογραφιες στο wind και η πανοραμική στο φορουμ παραπάνω
Οπότε τώρα τι κάνουμε?

----------


## MAuVE

Δεν μας "έκατσε".

Βρίσκομαι ακριβώς πίσω από τα κυπαρίσσια του πάρκου.

Παλαιά που είχα κάνει αυτοψία στο πάρκο, από την άκρη του μ' έβλεπα.

Υπομονή για να βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος

----------


## tzortzisd

θα βρεθει κάποιος θέλω να ελπίζω που να θέλει για ΒΒ

----------


## acoul

> Οπότε τώρα τι κάνουμε?


στήνεις αβέρτα κουβέρτα και αν δεν βρεις λινκ, πας και στήνεις και τα απέναντι και δεν παρακαλάς κανένα <-- ring a bell?  :: 

όρεξη και διάθεση να υπάρχει (κάτι το οποίο βρίσκεται σε έλλειψη όλο και περισσότερο τελευταία) και όλα γίνονται σε αυτή τη ζωή!

----------


## tzortzisd

Μόλις βρήκα σπασμένη την κάρτα pcmcia για το λαπτοπ μου..... Οποτε ψαχνω για αλλη.
Αν κάποιος μπορεί να μου δανεισει μια για λιγες μέρες... ευπροσδεκτος!!!! (καρτα ασυρματη που να συνδέεται σε pigtail....)

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει, περνάς Παρασκευή μετά τις 20:00 από ozonet και την παίρνεις!

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ δεν βλέπω καθόλου προς τα εκεί, έχω θεόρατες πολυκατοικίες που με κόβουν!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

ένα if από metalab θα κοιτάει προς thanos8 τις ερχόμενες μέρες. το δεύτερο πιθανά να είναι από gfan2 όταν με το καλό ετοιμαστεί, γιατί έχει ανοίξει πολλά μέτωπα ...

----------


## nektariosko

παμε για βουνο με βουνο?check raditz-9326 αλλα να σου επισημανω απο Σεπτεβριο(αρχες) για να μετακομισω το nektariosko 8628..

----------


## karsudan

Καλημερα... Μηπως βλεπεις προς τα εδω?  ::  Ψαξε για 9091

----------


## tzortzisd

Λοιπον σήμερα ανέβηκε ο εξοπλισμός, στηθηκαν οι κεραιες για 2 interfaces. Και το R/B.
Μπήκαν και τα καλώδια ethernet και πρέπει να βρω μια λύση για στεγανοποίησης της τροφοδοσίας στην εξωτερική πρίζα στον όροφο του διαμερίσματος (οχι στην ταρατσα).
Το απόγευμα ή αύριο θα γινει και ενα scan.
Με ενδιαφέρον αναμένω την πρόθεση όποιου θέλει για να μου γυρίσει ενα if προς τα εδω.

----------


## karsudan

> Λοιπον σήμερα ανέβηκε ο εξοπλισμός, στηθηκαν οι κεραιες για 2 interfaces. Και το R/B.
> Μπήκαν και τα καλώδια ethernet και πρέπει να βρω μια λύση για στεγανοποίησης της τροφοδοσίας στην εξωτερική πρίζα στον όροφο του διαμερίσματος (οχι στην ταρατσα).
> Το απόγευμα ή αύριο θα γινει και ενα scan.
> Με ενδιαφέρον αναμένω την πρόθεση όποιου θέλει για να μου γυρίσει ενα if προς τα εδω.


 Ελεγξε να δεις εαν βλεπεις awmn-9091-4704

----------


## acoul

στις επόμενες μέρες θα στοχεύει προς thanos8 μια 28dbi grid από metalab. υπομονή - επιμονή!

----------


## acoul

τελικά οι μέρες κυλούν γρήγορα ... μπήκε η grid, essid awmn-7347-free

----------

